# IRISH MOSS OK TO EAT????



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok so most of you know I have had a thread out here on for my enclosure. SO now here I am trying to find some NICE grass, flowers, moss ect to put in it. I came across Irish Moss that I thought was PERFECT for my huge enclosure I'm making. SO I have read a few sites about Irish Moss and wanted to see IFFFFF there was a time where my Cherry Heads would take a bite out of the Irish Moss would this be fine?? I mean ppl use this for EVERYTHING. I wouldn't see a reason why a tortoise couldn't eat it. That is why I'm getting some other thoughts on this.
Here is a site to read exactly ppl use with this Irish Moss that you and I could eat. 

http://www.healthalternativesonline.com/irishmoss.html


----------

